# THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL CO. TWO EAR LOCKING KNOCKOFFS



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

TWO EAR LOCKING KNOCKOFFS IN STOCK. OUR KNOCKOFFS WILL WORK WITH ORIGINAL LOCKING ADAPTERS. $550 TRIPLE CHROME PLATED


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Ballin


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Ballin


In stock


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:h5: :thumbsup::werd::worship:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

NOW IN STOCK!
WE WILL BE SELLING A FEW SET OF THE
TWO BAR WITH ALLEN BOLTS LOCKING KNOCK-OFFS....
$550.00 A SET CHROME COMPLETE WITH CHIPS!!!!!!!!!!!

JUST IN TIME FOR THE LOWRIDER LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW!

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL US @ (408)379-3137




COMING SOON ON THE WAY TO THE CHROME SHOP!


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## caddy93 (Sep 17, 2008)

How much for a raw set shipped to 92647 with a set of chips to 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

caddy93 said:


> How much for a raw set shipped to 92647 with a set of chips to
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Pm sent


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Nvm read first post. These cost as much as finding NOS zenith locking kos


----------



## jrod6676 (Sep 10, 2012)

bump finally been wanted another set forever


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

jrod6676 said:


> bump finally been wanted another set forever


pm sent


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

66vert said:


> pm sent


In the works going to bakersfield


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

TTT


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

66vert said:


> TWO EAR LOCKING KNOCKOFFS IN STOCK. OUR KNOCKOFFS WILL WORK WITH ORIGINAL LOCKING ADAPTERS. $550 TRIPLE CHROME PLATED


WE WILL HAVE A BOOTH THIS WEEKEND @ THE 2013 LAS VEGAS LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

caddy93 said:


> How much for a raw set shipped to 92647 with a set of chips to
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


X2


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

Blue94cady said:


> X2


PM.Sent.....


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> WE WILL HAVE A BOOTH THIS WEEKEND @ THE 2013 LAS VEGAS LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW!


JUST IN TIME FOR VEGAS!! ENGRAVED TRIPLE PLATED KNOCKOFFS WILL BE AVAILABLE AT OUR BOOTH.


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Right on they will sell quick!


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> WE WILL HAVE A BOOTH THIS WEEKEND @ THE 2013 LAS VEGAS LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW!


IN THE WORKS FOR LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


>


DAAAMN!


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

Stop by our booth at the Las Vegas Super Show For Chip Cleaner ,Knock Offs & Wire Wheels.


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

ON BEHALF OF THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL CO. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO PURCHASED A SET OF OUR ORIGINAL 2-EAR LOCKING KO'S @ THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW. WE ONLY TOOK 15 SETS OF KO'S AND SOLD OUT FAST FOR THOSE THAT DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO PURCHASE WE WILL BE HONORING THE SHOW SALE PRICE OF $550.00 TIL NOV:thumbsup:.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Those looked 10 times better in person.


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Those looked 10 times better in person.


Thanks!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I was so close to buy a set maybe I can still get a set!!!


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

Crash1964 said:


> I was so close to buy a set maybe I can still get a set!!!



JUST CALL US @ THE SHOP (408)379-3137 MONDAY-FRIDAY:wave:


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL CO. TWO EAR LOCKING KO RINGS IN STOCK:thumbsup:


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

TWO EAR LOCKING KO DESIGNER RINGS IN STOCK


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Is it 550 chips and rings and ko?


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

Blue94cady said:


> Is it 550 chips and rings and ko?


We are selling the knock-offs for $550.00 chrome with chips:thumbsup: The rings are extra $200.00 hundred for the set of four chrome.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> We are selling the knock-offs for $550.00 chrome with chips:thumbsup: The rings are extra $200.00 hundred for the set of four chrome.


i want a set of the super swept ones,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

MR.59 said:


> i want a set of the super swept ones,,,,,,,,,,,


We will have Super Swept @ end of December raw & hopefully we can have the rings @ the same time:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> We will have Super Swept @ end of December raw & hopefully we can have the rings @ the same time:thumbsup:


Whats the price going to be?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> We will have Super Swept @ end of December raw & hopefully we can have the rings @ the same time:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

Blue94cady said:


> Whats the price going to be?


P.M Sent


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

TTT..


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL CO. WILL BE HAVING A BOOTH THIS YEAR SELLING WHEELS,KNOCK-OFFS,WIRE WHEEL CLEANER HAMMERS & ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL EMBLEMS @ THE 2013 TEJANO SUPER CAR SHOW! PLEASE MAKE SURE TO STOP BY OUR BOOTH


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT ARE YOU GUYS GANNA BE AT THE PLEASANTON SWAP MEET THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> TTT ARE YOU GUYS GANNA BE AT THE PLEASANTON SWAP MEET THIS WEEKEND?


We will be out there Sunday.Doing Impalas Car Club Toy Drive tomorrow in Gilroy All Day!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

TTT


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

66vert said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

66vert said:


>


how much for one of this sets


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

Robert =woody65= said:


> how much for one of this sets


PM..SENT


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

We would like to say Thank You.. to Everyone that stop by are booth this past Weekend in Odessa... Always A Great Show See You Next year! For those Customers that Ordered 2-Ear locking knock-Offs we will be Back to Work Next Monday and will Ship Out all Orders... Happy Thanksgiving to Everyone.

O.W.W


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

66vert said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

66vert said:


> [/QUOTE
> THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL CO. 2-EAR LOCKING KNOCK-OFF OUR AVAILABLE $550.00 TRIPLE CHROME PLATED COMPLETE WITH DESIGNER RINGS AND EMBLEMS:thumbsup: OUR KNOCK-OFFS ARE USA MANUFACTURED TO ORIGINAL SPECS TO WORK WITH LOCKING ADAPTERS.


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> 66vert said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

NOW IN STOCK 2-EAR ORIGINAL LOCKING KNOCK-OFFS $550 A SET COMPLETE WITH RINGS AND CHIPS THROUGH THE MONTH OF DECEMBER:thumbsup:. DONT BE FOOLED BY CHINA CHROME KO FLOATING AROUND OURS ARE TRIPLE PLATED CHROME.


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

They keeps getting cheaper??


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

Bump......


----------



## 14ROMEO (May 2, 2010)

Robert =woody65= said:


> how much for one of this sets


this^^^


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

14ROMEO said:


> this^^^


P.M SENT....


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

CAN YOU POST A PIC OF THESE KNOCK OFFS WITH A BLACK CAP ( THE PART YOU PLACE THE CHIP IN ) ?
i WOULD LIKE TO SEE HOW THEY LOOK & DECIDE IF i WANT A SET ...


THANK YOU IN ADVANCE ...


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> Bump......


We will have a few sets of engraved original 2ear locking ko available
Here are a few pics of some in the works


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

CAN YOU POST A PIC OF THESE KNOCK OFFS WITH A BLACK CAP ( THE PART YOU PLACE THE CHIP IN ) ?
i WOULD LIKE TO SEE HOW THEY LOOK & DECIDE IF i WANT A SET ...


THANK YOU IN ADVANCE ...


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

PAPER CHASER said:


> CAN YOU POST A PIC OF THESE KNOCK OFFS WITH A BLACK CAP ( THE PART YOU PLACE THE CHIP IN ) ?
> i WOULD LIKE TO SEE HOW THEY LOOK & DECIDE IF i WANT A SET ...
> 
> 
> THANK YOU IN ADVANCE ...


Homie go to WWK TOPIC THEY MADE A SET OF SOME WHEELS alone with With a set of LOCKING KO's just like how the ones u askn they got the cap on black hope my info helps u out !!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

Mr Cucho said:


> Homie go to WWK TOPIC THEY MADE A SET OF SOME WHEELS alone with With a set of LOCKING KO's just like how the ones u askn they got the cap on black hope my info helps u out !!


THANKS , I'LL GO LOOK FOR THEM .


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

PAPER CHASER JUST SENT YOU SUM PIC:thumbsup:

O.W.W


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> PAPER CHASER JUST SENT YOU SUM PIC:thumbsup:
> 
> O.W.W


THANK YOU ...


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

scooby said:


> View attachment 981322


Nice....


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> Nice....


WE HAVE A FEW SETS OF BLACK POWDER COATED 2EAR LOCKING KO IN STOCK


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

READY FOR PLATING:thumbsup:

BACK FROM THE PLATER IN STOCK READY TO GO


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

SHIPPING TO LATIN CARTEL C.C BAYTOWN TEXAS THANK YOU FOR YOUR BUSINESS:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> READY FOR PLATING:thumbsup:
> 
> BACK FROM THE PLATER IN STOCK READY TO GO


PM me price Mark


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

ANOTHER SET GOING TO "THE ALUM ROCK CRUISERS C.C":thumbsup:

SAN JOSE CALIFORNIA:worship:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

pm me a price please


theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> READY FOR PLATING:thumbsup:
> 
> BACK FROM THE PLATER IN STOCK READY TO GO


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Can You do chips in any color ? I need Carmine Brown 82 Cadillac code in PPG 3443


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

backyard64 said:


> pm me a price please


Pm sent


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Can You do chips in any color ? I need Carmine Brown 82 Cadillac code in PPG 3443


Sorry No we only have Black,Red & White Chips:thumbsup:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

RAW CAPS READY TO SHIP OUT:thumbsup:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> READY FOR PLATING:thumbsup:
> 
> BACK FROM THE PLATER IN STOCK READY TO GO



Nice!! whats the ticket on set of engraved k'os??


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

HardtoPlease65 said:


> Nice!! whats the ticket on set of engraved k'os??


P.M SENT


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

TTT


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


>


Bump


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> WE WILL HAVE A BOTH @ THE PHOENIX LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW SATURDAY SELLING KNOCK-OFFS,HAMMER,WIRE WHEEL CLEANER,EMBLEMS PLEASE MAKE SURE TO STOP BY


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


>


MAKE SURE TO STOP BY OUR BOOTH @ THE 2014 ARIZONA LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW THIS WEEKEND :thumbsup:


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

IN THE WORKS


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Bump


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

66vert said:


> IN THE WORKS FOR LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW!!


how much fir this style but in chrome. I need 5. Lmk


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

showtimeduecerag said:


> how much fir this style but in chrome. I need 5. Lmk


Pm sent


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

TTT


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

scooby said:


> View attachment 981322


We will have a few engraved sets available next week


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

How much for hammers?


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> How much for hammers?


P.M SENT


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

66vert said:


> TWO EAR LOCKING KO DESIGNER RINGS IN STOCK


TTT...


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

WE HAVE PLENTY OF ORIGINAL 2-EAR LOCKING KNOCK-OFFS IN STOCK READY TO SHIP WITH DESIGNER RINGS OR WITH OUT RINGSuffin:

JUST IN TIME FOR THE FRESNO SUPER SHOW!!!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice...


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

TTT.....


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

How much for a set without rings....


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

LUV ME OR HATE ME said:


> How much for a set without rings....


P.M SENT


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

Will have engraved sets ready for fresno show!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Niiiice


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> READY FOR PLATING:thumbsup:
> 
> BACK FROM THE PLATER IN STOCK READY TO GO


:thumbsup:


----------



## sondog90 (Mar 25, 2009)

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> :thumbsup:


How much?


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

sondog90 said:


> How much?


PM SENT


----------



## LWDBO (Mar 21, 2014)

Pm price pls


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

LWDBO said:


> Pm price pls


P.M Sent...


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

*HUBS KNOW AVAILABLE WITH RING AND NAME"THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL CO CAMPBELL,CALIFORNIA:thumbsup:


*


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Voodoo64 (Mar 18, 2008)

Whats the price on 3 ear swept raw and 2 ear raw allen cap and ring


----------



## Voodoo64 (Mar 18, 2008)

Takeing any raw sets to fresno show ??


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

Voodoo64 said:


> Whats the price on 3 ear swept raw and 2 ear raw allen cap and ring


P.M SENTuffin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Voodoo64 said:


> Whats the price on 3 ear swept raw and 2 ear raw allen cap and ring


X2 can i have price to


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

Blue94cady said:


> X2 can i have price to


Pm sent


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

What's the price on 2 ear locking set? Chrome or engraved?


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

johnnie65 said:


> What's the price on 2 ear locking set? Chrome or engraved?


P.M SENT:wave:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

*IN THE WORK'S GOING TO CHICAGO:thumbsup:
:wave:*


----------



## rsanchez26 (Sep 23, 2011)

What's up bro what's the price for two ear engraved locking set to Illinois 60085 let me know rude dog 224-723-2015 thanks


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

rsanchez26 said:


> What's up bro what's the price for two ear engraved locking set to Illinois 60085 let me know rude dog 224-723-2015 thanks


Text sent


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

TTT...


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

*GOING TO KLIQUE C.C BAKERSFIELD CHAPTER
*


----------



## commondzrzC.C (Oct 7, 2009)

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> *IN THE WORK'S GOING TO CHICAGO:thumbsup:
> :wave:*


How much without the engraving


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

commondzrzC.C said:


> How much without the engraving


P.M SENT


----------



## commondzrzC.C (Oct 7, 2009)

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


>


how much for the 3 wing knock offs


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

*OPEN MONDAY-FRIDAY 9AM-6PM (408)379-3137

355 E.McGLINCY LN SUITE F
CAMPBELL,CA 95008:thumbsup:*


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL CO. WILL BE HAVING A BOOTH THIS YEAR SELLING WHEELS,KNOCK-OFFS,WIRE WHEEL CLEANER HAMMERS & ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL EMBLEMS @ THE 2014 TEJANO SUPER CAR SHOW! PLEASE MAKE SURE TO STOP BY OUR BOOTH


 
$500.00 HUNDRED A SET CHROME WITH CHIPS & RING


5 lbs LEAD HAMMERS $30.00 Dollars:worship:


----------



## anthonyP (Jun 5, 2012)

Do you have any I need set off 2 way locking knockoffs rings and emblems with adapters text me at 619 592 3454


----------



## EL NENE (Feb 24, 2003)

Is anyone else getting screwed around by Marco Sermeno? Is he the new JD? I know I have been waiting for 2 years for 5 wheels. I would probably wait to order from Mark until he gets all his prior orders handled. Last I heard he is dealing with the passing of a family member. 2 years is a long time. Guess I am taking a trip to Campbell. The shitty part of it is that I got to Mark from Wire Wheel King. I emailed WWK and they referred me to Mark. I just want my wheels or my money. I wasn't happy with the polishing of the stainless nipples under the gold plating, the stainless steel spoke polishing, all the gouges and unpolished imperfection under the chrome, and all the dents and dings on wheels. I received 4 wheels when I order 5. I was told he forgot it was an order of 5. I sent out the two that came bent back. Then I was talking to Mark about the gold plating on nipples and polish on the stainless spokes and Mark told me to send back and he'll remake my wheels. He even sent me the spoke and nipples and I had polished here in Chicago. Which came out like a mirror and is something I payed for in the first place. I payed to send back wheels. I payed to ship back spokes and nipples. I payed to ship the 5th wheel here twice(one got messed up when I tried to cut on lathe) and ship back once. I know Mark claimed that the nipple threads were messed up by my polisher. He stated that he would take care of. But 2 years...... Come on.... This ordeal has cost me a lot of money..... Buyer beware........ Mark call me...... P.S. the wheels that were sent back have long been sold and Mark was payed some money by Fedex for some damages too.....


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

ooooooooh shit


----------



## EL NENE (Feb 24, 2003)

Mark, where you at brother? No phone calls.....


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

were u one of them that got screwed over by empire customs too?


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> were u one of them that got screwed over by empire customs too?


:yessad:


----------



## EL NENE (Feb 24, 2003)

Yup.... Got most my stuff from Empire but the heartache and pain in the ass that ordeal was was not worth it.... Now I have to deal with this scumbag....


----------



## EL NENE (Feb 24, 2003)

Mark.... Where you at!!!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

The other owner started superior wheel. Maybe he can help?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

CoupeDTS said:


> were u one of them that got screwed over by empire customs too?


:wow: what's the story on that?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

For the last few years empire took tons of orders then finally shipped things about 1 time a year, of course that pisses people off when you claim to have parts in stock but they dont get them or any customer service for nearly a year. Then more people keep ordering even though people are getting screwed. They appear to be caught up now but once a crappy company always crappy, i would never order from em


----------



## EL NENE (Feb 24, 2003)

Angel from Superior won't get involved.....


----------



## EL NENE (Feb 24, 2003)

Where you at Mark Sermeno?


----------



## EL NENE (Feb 24, 2003)

Where you hiding Mark??? Face the layitlow community!!!


----------

